# gas regulator 8mm or 10mm



## omegaman (Mar 10, 2009)

i am pricing up a new truma bulkhead regulator for my bessie e410 (on a 55 plate ) but do i need the 8mm or 10mm for the pipework? thanks again


----------



## omegaman (Mar 10, 2009)

forgot to say it is on lpg gas


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Measure the piping?

That's what I did when I had to get a new regulator.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Omegaman,

Your motorhome is fitted with 8mm OD copper piping (with a protective sleeve, making the entire OD approximately 10mm). 

This is the piping size from the current regulator to the gas manifold and to the appliances.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Miriad supply these : http://www.miriad-products.com/

Truma bulkhead mounted regulator 8mm Product no. 0129461

Mark


----------



## omegaman (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks to everyone for the replies


----------

